# PuPdate Week 3



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry for the delay - holidays and family and, and and!

But this week two videos!
http://nelliexscarlitterblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/week-3.html

Ken


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the videos! I'm still smiling  Did any of the pups actually make it out of the "nest"?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We actually had our first escapee today! 

Glad you are enjoying them.
Ken


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

The little growls and barks are just too adorable! <3


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Fab...u...lous, thanks Ken, I really enjoyed the videos.

Love that little green collared pup - worked out how to squeeze into the food bowl - right over the top of the others.

Are you keeping a pup for yourself Ken?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They are sooo cute!! Thank you for posting, Ken!! Got my puppy fix for the day... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the videos - complete cuteness overload!
I see they are learning to clean themselves after lunch


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

WillowyndRanch said:


> We actually had our first escapee today.


I like the range on that one. ;D


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

They are just beautiful. Love puppy play.


----------

